# Tuberculous Cervical Lymphadenitis



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuberculous_cervical_lymphadenitis- Scrofula
So, the infective agent is not bovine TB as we have always been told, but to blame it on BTB helped bring on the pasturization of milk. (remember how it was the "slum children" who got the disease from drinking raw milk, but the children on the farms that produced the milk were healthy, well fed @ rosy cheeked) In Ethiopia they still use that misinformation as the infective agent.
Malnutrition, the major disease affecting both man and animals in the world today contributes to susceptibility to other disease.
Since the ban on deer feeding here in the nelp there is still a 2% incidence of TB . A well fed, healthy animal is more resistant to disease.


----------

